# Man killed by struck by



## antigrassguy (Oct 26, 2006)

A Portage Wisconsin man was killed by what I believe is the number 1 killer. Struck by. It happened last sunday and I would post a link but I dont know how. 1 month from retirement. Sucks


----------



## Vman (Oct 27, 2006)

not much on the incident, but check this link...
http://www.gmtoday.com/news/state/topstory09.asp


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 27, 2006)

Widow maker? Felling a tree? It would be nice if reporters were taught to report the basics (Who What When Why Where How) instead of all the touchy feely crap.


----------



## Booshcat (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree. Although I'm sure his family and friends don't need graphic detail in their local paper, knowing what happened might prevent a future injury or death.
Being a principal, he probably would have liked your tagline(s)


----------

